# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» предлагает новый тарифный план «Домосед старт» и переносит в архив тарифные планы «Домо

## ByFly

Компания Белтелеком выводит новый безлимитный тарифный план byfly Домосед старт. Скорость доступа в сеть Интернет в рамках данного тарифного плана определяется технической возможностью абонентской линии, но не превышает 3 Мбит/с. Стоимость тарифного плана составит 114 тыс. руб. в месяц с учетом НДС.

	Также с 1 ноября 2015 г. тарифные планы Домосед Классик и Домосед плюс переносятся в архив. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

